# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Ból pleców przez przechylenie głowy.

## Warniss

Witam. 4 dni temu przy suszeniu włosów
odchyliłam głowę w prawo by włosy mogły
swobodnie łapać powietrze suszarki. Gdy
próbowałam wrócić do poprzedniej pozycji głowy
tj. wyprostować ją coś strzeliło mi w karku. Przez
pierwszy dzień odkąd się to wydarzyło nie
mogłam spojrzeć w lewo bo wiązał się z tym
przeszywający ból. Na chwilę obecną mam
większą swobodę ruchową, ale bardzo boli mnie
okolica lewej łopatki, jeśli nie ona sama. Zależnie od pozycji w jakiej leżę, ból jest raz mocniejszy, raz silnieszy. Dodam,
że mam 16 lat. Mam się o co martwić czy
smarować maścią w nadziei, że ból przejdzie? Na razie smaruję maścią przeciwbólową z Ziaji i efekty są minimalne. Martwię się, że coś siedzi w śroku.

----------

